

RWT Article: What’s Next for Moore’s Law? For Intel, III+V = 10nm QWFETs - dbcooper
http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=149685

======
gnoway
Link is to a forum blurb on RWT. Direct link to story:
[http://www.realworldtech.com/intel-10nm-
qwfet/](http://www.realworldtech.com/intel-10nm-qwfet/)

